# 3 strays?



## struckers (Oct 2, 2013)

So the Wal Mart I go to has bushes along the parking lot's edge, and today I saw 3 stray kittens there (maybe around 8 months old?). They didn't seem scared of the people/cars, but they were staying put in the shrubbery. One of them was kinda walking around and the other three were laying there. I couldn't get a very good look at them to see what kind of shape they were in, but they looked skinny.  Also, the highway is super close to where they were hanging out, like maybe only about 20 feet from them. It's big highway. I got the impression from them that that Wal Mart's parking lot was their "home" (by the dumpster), but even if I were to go back and see them and even catch them I would never be able to keep or even foster them (I still live with my mom), so I'm basically wondering if there's anything I can do? Would it be a better life for them to try and make it there, or should I catch them and try to take them to the SPCA? 

I'm really not sure what the do, any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Cats and kitten are being dumped at our local Walmart too! We trap them and get them out of there right away. Too many things can go wrong. The cats we trap were always socialized and once someones pet. 

Do you work with a rescue group or is there a no kill shelter in your area that could take them?


----------



## struckers (Oct 2, 2013)

Small update since the thread got bumped: my mom said she drove past (because I've been worrying the last few days) there and checked and didn't see them, but I imagine if I looked around enough I might be able to find them. After all, it was obviously a litter and they looked pretty comfortable.

And no!  Unfortunately, our local animal shelter is currently full and aren't taking any cats. There's a local program called START that might be able to help, and if I see them again I'm going to give them a call. It broke my heart, but until I get my my own place I'm completely helpless. I just never know what to do when I find a stray. I don't want to bring it a shelter where it'll likely be killed, but leaving it to fend for itself seems so cruel too!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

We hear ya,Struckers. TOUGH call. Tough sitch. Strays CAN survive adverse weather,other strays,etc,cats are a deceptively tough species. But a life on the street is no life for a person OR a cat. Some strays have a network of friendly humans,they're house-to-housers,they follow a ROUTE. Some have been survivors since they were born. If they've got some weight they're probably in no IMMEDIATE danger...


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Once you get familar with the rescues in your area you will find the little ones can help too. Start calling and networking then maybe you can find some cat lovers to help.


----------



## struckers (Oct 2, 2013)

Bumping for an update. Sigh, so I thought they might have moved on, but I saw the three of them today. They're very scared of people, which is a good thing since they're literally in leaping distance of a GIANT three-lane highway. They're so close to it. I'm going to call the local group START and see if they have advice, because I have no clue what to do. Even if I trapped them, if no one was willing to take them, what would I do?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Find a barn to relocate. Were very against relocating unless in dangerous situations like this. There is a way to relocate if you want any type of success. I would trap/neuter vaccinate, tip ear and return to a barn. 

If you decide this is what you want to do then wed all have tips on how to do this. Or your local TNR group may be experienced in relocating to barns or safer locations


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

struckers said:


> They're very scared of people, which is a good thing since they're literally in leaping distance of a GIANT three-lane highway.


They need to be trapped and tamed or trapped and relocated. Being afraid of people is not going to translate to being afraid of cars. Cats of all sorts die on roadways. I know someone that watched a cat die because another cat chased them on the road...


----------



## struckers (Oct 2, 2013)

Yeah, I figured out that being scared of people =/= being scared of cars today. I went by today to leave them out some food (as far away from the highway as possible) and one of the orange tabbies and another tabby (that I hadn't seen before!) dashed out of the bushes chasing and playing with each other. They ran RIGHT up to the edge of the road (literally two feet away) and were tackling each other and playing around. I got out but didn't really know what to do. I figured they do this a lot since I only visit when I can and they live there, but it TOTALLY freaked me out and I REALLY didn't want to startle them into running into the highway. Well, luckily they dashed back into the bushes and I left out the food (it was at night). 

Right before that though, I got to talk to the lady who runs the adoption agency at our local Petsmart in person (she just happened to be there when I stopped by) and she said that she had called a friend of hers who traps ferals and adopts them out/relocates them if necessary. She hadn't gotten in touch with her yet, but said she would call me right when she could. I'm crossing my fingers she can help, but if she can't, I would definitely be willing to try to relocate myself. I feel like it's my responsibility now to help these poor babies. I honestly have no idea how they haven't been hit yet, it truly is a miracle.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Have you heard back from the rescue woman from Petsmart? I pray you can get these cats out of there safely.


----------



## Cat'sHouse (Apr 5, 2012)

I hope you are able to find some agency to help you with these kittens. Unfortunately there are thousands of stories like this across our country. You sound like a concerned person and I guess still in high school? Is there a way you can take this experience and expand upon it for some kind of credit in school? A paper? Etc>? Also, would your mom be interested in contacting some rescue groups and see if there is something you can do as a volunteer? You really sound like you have talents that are above the norm and I think experience that you would gain from helping out in this area would be beneficial to you and our furry friends. Just a thought I had when reading your posts. good luck.


----------



## struckers (Oct 2, 2013)

*Wal-Mart Kitty Update + Advice Desperately Needed*

A while back I made a thread about some Wal-Mart cats that I saw in the parking lot whenever I went by to pick up some groceries. My main concern for them, because they honestly look pretty well-fed, is that the area they chose to make their home is literally about 20 feet from a MAJOR highway. 

After I made the thread about them, I contacted a local non-profit group that adopts out and sometimes traps cats. I asked for advice on what they recommended I could do, and when I talked to the main lady (who I actually knew from previous volunteer work), she told me an older woman who worked for them trapped cats all the time and that she would let her know and would get back to me. She never got back to me, but I hadn't seen the cats in a long time and thought that maybe they had trapped them after all. This was about a month ago.

Ugh, well, today I went there and saw two NEW young cats I hadn't seen before. I've been watching these cats for around three months, and these new ones look quite young (maybe 4-5 months?), so I'm assuming they're new. A torti and a calico, so most likely female which means they'll probably get pregnant soon....

I just don't know what to do. Yes, they're close to the highway (like, ALARMINGLY close), but these cats have been here for months and none have gotten hit yet. That's not too promising though. But what can I do? I'm 18 years old and still live with my mom, who while she wants to help, is very low on money and we live in a very small house with four cats of our own. I'm sure she'd be willing to help if I figured something out, but honestly, I feel like I can't do anything.

I mean, I could trap them (I have no idea how but...), and put them where? I live in a small town in Louisiana and can't imagine where I could let them loose. Please help, I want to hep these poor kitties, but have no idea how.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Maybe you could call the non-profit back and ask if the lady is still trapping. Explain the situation to them or directly to the lady if they'll put you in contact with her, and ask if you can be a kind of "apprentice TNR" person where you'd do the work under her guidance.

If you don't hear back in a few days, call again. One thing I've learned from Mitts & Tess' stories is it takes a certain tenacity to do the TNR work.


----------

